# Affiliate Marketing in India



## roady (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

How many of you are into Affiliate Marketing? i.e - selling products on behalf of others and taking a commission? 

Now that Amazon is here, it has started its own affiliate program. However, as I've been in the industry for a couple of years, I'm still surprised to see that AM industry in India is still at a nascent stage.

Have you guys heard of OMGPM, tyroo, DGM? These are Indian affiliate networks which pay you for getting sales for e-commerce sites like Snapdeal, Homeshop18 etc etc. 

Does anyone over here work with any of these Indian companies? If so, are you guys planning to try Amazon too?

I've tried OMG, it's good. Has its own proprietory tracking platform (the one from OMGPM UK) and has a lot of merchant tie-ups.

Then there are the other networks which I think use Direct Track 3rd party platform. Haven't had much success so anyone who has worked with any of the indian networks please shed some light on this.

Last but not the least, what are your thoughts on Affiliate Marketing?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 18, 2013)

only indian network i have worked with is vcommission and they are quite good. amazon in india currently selling only books and haven't checked today if products are there or not. not much luck with Indian offers though dumb people doesn't convert well lol.

going good with amazon dot com affiliate running around 20+ sites in different niche. mobile one converts the best.
have no plan to work with Indian networks. foreigner offers converts the good gorichamdiwale always ready with their cc


----------

